# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > حرفه ای: برنامه نویس میکرو کنترل یا پی ال سی

## ehsan333

با سلام

به یک برنامه نویس جهت انجام یک پروژه و ثبت اختراع جهت همکاری نیازمندیم.

لطفا در تلگرام پیغام بگذارید.

: آی دی تلگرام 
@sayan724

باتشکر

----------

